# The return of Sparks and mencer-The forest store



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

I made this thread because i couldn't find any drop in, fun, warhammer fantasy threads. So here is a revamped version of my old one.

you are a fantasy creature. you could be a ringwraith, or just a lowly skaven rat-thing. This is a store, so you can use any of the things you can find (NO WEAPONS!) like a can of squig meat, or a gnoblar slave.

There is also a pitfighting arena for you to bust people faces in. you can use weapons and mounts in them but, ask the guy you want to beat to a bloody pulp first!

Enjoy! :victory::grin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The Black Apostle Vilhelm ducked his giant head low to look at the back of a box of cereal and read its contents, his daemonic body looking awkward in the aisle. He was a daemon prince yes, but he liked his cereal and at the moment he could not find what he was looking for. He scratched one of his horns as he moved further down the aisle and an attendant bumped into his leg, with a low growl he turned his head to examine this creature.

With a look of his eyes he ripped the man's screaming soul out of his body and consumed it and, picking up his body, bit off his head and munched on it as he considered his cereal options.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

fumble tumble grabbed at some chicken..... Man he just loves his chicken, but as he was grabbing it another little nurgle thingy grabbed it. Fumble tumble said " thats my chicken". the nurgle thingy just ignored him so fumble tumble just bit it arm off and threw him into the ball pit were he beat him up


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The treeman Adanzal ducked, yet his branches still gouged holes in the doorframe and he sighed as he felt his bush branches snapping, grimacing until he could finally stand straight. The treeman pulled reading glasses from a hollow in his trunk placing them upon his nose to peer down at the small list in his massive left hand

"Compost
Water
Cupcakes for the dryads tea party
Wood polish
Snacks"

The treeman felt his mouth fill with sap as he saw the words snacks and saw an isle labelled biscuits before stepping slowly over the isles an searching for a simple word
"chocolate"

After 6 months with nothing to eat but moss and decomposed leaves he had a sweet tooth


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval the High Elf walked down the dairy isle in search for ice cream. He found low fat yogurt but no ice cream. He walked up to the custimer service and asked 
"Where's my ice cream?"
The attendent showed him to the low fat yogurt again. So Draval asked again
"ICE CREAM!? Not yogurt!"

The attendent was found later in a closet.Quite dead.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

People gathered round the meat locker, its door being hit from the inside, when all of a sudden, it burst open and out came a grosome looking creature, with a name tag that said Mitchy, everyone looked at its face when they figured out he was after brains, they all ran. Mitchy was the saddest zombie in the store, so he decided to make more friends...

(wheres the book of necromany?)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm turned a corner to see a giant tree standing looking for something. he scratched the top of his head with his claw, a walking tree? He was quite sure that shouldnt be possible, yet here was one standing in front of him grumbling to itself. He blinked a few times before heading away to the meat section where he saw a disgusting looking zombie trotting off down another aisle. He turned away, *"What in the Four is going on?"* Now he knew that he was not normal but a trotting zombie and a walking tree were a bit much for him so he decided to have some Ice Cream.

he found a High Elf and tapped him lightly on his shoulder with his claw, *"Excuse me, do you know where the Ice Cream is?"*


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval turned quickly towards the thing that tapped him on the shoulder
He was shocked to see a deamon
He replied to the monster "No I have been looking for the last half hour"
"I've asked the custimer service and I've killed 3 of the workers already. Still no Ice Cream for me!!!" He finished.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

It was the treeman that discovered the ice cream as he gorged in biscuit isle, allowing the chocolate to smear all round the craggy crevice of his mouth
He leaned over the isle and saw the freezer section and tubs and tubs of ice cream. Quickly he hoped over the isle to place his huge bulk in front of the ice cream

"i claim this ice cream in the name of... me" he muttered taking two large tubs and swallowing them whole
"Oh thats so good" he muttered closing one eye in pleasure. the other golden eye kept watch. This was his ice cream and nobody was taking it from him


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval heard the word "ice cream". Ice cream was his favorite thing. He could have heard the word from a mile away so quickly he ditched the deamon thing and ran after where he heard the word. He saw a tree blocking his way. He ran faster than a normal being could ever have run...

only to be close lined by the zombie
things got worse however as he got up the tree tripped him
"A zombie and a moving tree???" how is this possible thought Draval
He got up from the ground and the zombie came crashing after him
"No time" he thought. He ran towards the zombie bashing out of the way and grabbed the Ice cream
The tree did not look happy though


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Daemon Princess Pheobe chewed on her deep crimson bottom lip, lost in thought, as she held the two melons up before her, one in each open palm. She sniffed the cantaloupe first, then the honeydew, her barbed tail swishing as she mulled over her choices. She had been sorting through the pile of fruit before her for over twenty minutes already, setting aside those that some lesser being had poked their filth-covered claws into. Finally, she turned in a creak of tight leather and placed both melons into her cart with a sigh, muttering to herself as she did so, 

‘I really should start shopping at the Northside Warp-xpress. It costs more but not having to put up with the minor beasts is _so_ worth it,’ she pulled out a list labeled _‘party supplies’ _and turned the cart towards the drinks isle. Her glossy, black, stiletto-heeled thigh boots making sharp clacks on the stone floor as she wheeled the cart around the corner… and nearly into the large Daemon taking up the entire isle, with a rather odd expression on his face. She flipped her ebony feathered wings in surprise, causing the jewels to flash in the light and the golden chains to chime softly,

‘Oh, I didn’t expect to meet you here, Black Apostle!’ she flashed a fanged smile at the massive form of the Prince and then batted her violet eyes, ‘I thought you were out on crusade…’


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm turned to regard what had bumped into and realised it was Pheobe, he grumbled a bit before answering,* "I am, figured while my boys were doing most of the work I could find some decent food, humans are so.....tasteless now."* He shrugged and munched a bit on the leg of the helper he had killed, *"What are you here for?"* He asked Pheobe pointing a claw to her cart as his smoking wings twitched behind him, *"Mind if I join you?"* His metal covered horns hit the ceiling as he stretched his back and he mumbled some curse under his breath as he ripped his head out, a scream coming from far off as the curse took hold of the nearest human.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

The Dark Elf Ferden walked in to the store and the first thing he saw was 2 daemons and a walking tree.
''2 Daemons and a walking tree, how interesting, but I wonder where they have all the Ice Cream.'' He then decided to ask the Daemons.
''Err do any one of you 2 know where they have Ice Cream?'' He asked politely.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

Karix scurried in to the store. He had to buy some warpstone for the greyseer, but the alluring smell of donuts ahd wafted towards his sensitive nose. He glanced round at the patrons of the store, only to see a tree, and two things that looked like they had spent some time at the hell pit. he moved along the isles and suddenly bumped into a tall man with pointy ears. "Sorry,sorry" he chitered out of habit at it, bfore carying on. he turned the corner and a pit was proudly displayed in the centre of the alley. "Hmmm, yes, yes!" he squealed in excitment. "A pit fighting arena!"


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

the zombie was still looking for the book of necromancy when he remembered, of course, why would he not? instead of looking for the book right away, Mitchy the zombie went to go look for bodys so he could make, the corpse cart...


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval was losing all patience. He couldn't find his Ice cream and his anger was rising. He needed to let it lose. He stormed around the store but stopped at a pit. It looked like a fighting area. Draval charged into the pit and challanged any one who would fight him. 
This would help him calm down...


----------

